

Ask HN: What's the best programming language for a "business guy" to learn? - Nick5a1


======
jamesjguthrie
Java - that way you can write mobile, web and desktop software.

------
machrider
What do you want to make?

~~~
thedudemabry
I agree with machrider that it depends on what you want to do with the
language. Since you're browsing HN, I assume that the most likely scenario is
to create either a website or IOS/Android app.

Website: I would recommend Ruby or Python and the use of
<http://learncodethehardway.org/>. Both languages provide low-friction
introductions to programming, and have large communities focused on web
development.

IOS App: Objective-C is the smoothest choice at the moment, but it (and IOS
development in general) have steep learning curves.

Android: Java is the language for you, and there are tons of introductory
materials for learning it. But the learning curve here will be fairly steep as
well.

Best of luck on your journey!

------
zedzedzed
COBOL

------
the1
SQL

